

BTC requires electricity to power 1.5 to 4 US homes, to record one transaction - davidgerard
http://www.reddit.com/r/Buttcoin/comments/39anu1/the_true_price_of_trustless_and_distributed_btc/

======
mcgoo
Your message will cost the net hundreds if not thousands of dollars to send
everywhere.

~~~
davidgerard
It will, however, be read by more than one person.

